# Bought a Yokota Yosemite



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hear there's some old vintage nuts in here, so I figured I'd share up my first MTB. So far, I love it. It was perfect for the $180 I spent on it and feels waaaaaay more solid than any of my buddie's "store" bikes. I can't lock on exactly what year the frame was built, but the shop owner told me it was his wife's bike and he upgraded/replaced all the components on it.
Yokota Yosemite 
Inifinity Cro-Mo tubing (I can't find any info on the different tubings, is this good?)
Noodle guides and Yokota on the vertical dropout (this is the "columbus tubing"?)
2000 Bomber Z2 Atom 80 front fork
Shimano Deore LX 3x8, v-brakes, and crank
Shimano Deore XT hubs with Bontrager Mustang rims and Huthinson Scorpion Airlights (to be replaced)
Terry seat
Dirt Research bar
Race Face Prodigy Stem
Tioga Alchemy headset

I think that's all the parts.

Recently I've found myself really only using one gear and am contemplating converting it to a dingle so that I can ride to class. I feel that I need to be in a little better shape so that I can lock in on exactly what cogs I feel comfortable with. Or...I keep this one geared and get a dedicated SS...time/money will tell...

What do y'all think?
Jesse


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal. Yokota's do not get much love but are decent bikes. They were well specked for the price when they were sold new.

Did you check the bikepedia site to verify the year. It looks like it could be a 1993

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Yokota&Model=Yosemite&Type=bike


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I absolutely love how it handles and responds. It does seem like a 93, it may be earlier, but the pedia doesn't go earlier. 94 is columbus and 95 it goes to Dirt Research.
Jesse


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just priced out the shock and it turns out the shock is worth double what I paid for the bike
Jesse


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Good deal! I don't know about double the price on the Z2, but those are great forks, I'm still running a couple. :thumbsup:
Here's mine, I bought the frame for pretty cheap & built it with stuff from the parts bin. This was a pic from it's shakedown ride. Some parts are different now & it's got a weeride kangaroo kid's seat attached to it most of the time now. I might've finally posted it in the other yokota thread.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's some pics after I changed her over to single speed.
















































Made spacers out of 1.25" PVC I had laying around. Still using SRAM cog and chain ring, but soon to change those to Surly or equivalent units. Ratio is 1.88 and gain is 3.7. Went on a LBS ride and I think it will suit me just fine for now. I definitely lost a lot of friction from the derailleur and it feels much smoother. The tensioner looks like it is touching the chain guide, but it isn't.
Jesse


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lose the dorky bar ends on risers and even dorkier saddle bag!


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Form < Function any day. You have a better way to get some extra leverage on hills? A better way to carry ID, phone, GPS, muli-tool, knife, etc? I'm all about CONSTRUCTIVE criticism


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I like your bottle cages.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

orion_134 said:


> You have a better way to get some extra leverage on hills?


gears!


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mhmm, got a bunch of jokesters on this forum, I see.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> gears!


"GEARS" are good!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> "GEARS" are good!


muscles are better


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

You got it right, it's just that you posted in the wrong forum. I don't think they understand you. I want to hear how compliant the ride is, I'd say post it in the right forum!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That's a nice looking bike. I think these had a two or three-color fade one year.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

hatake said:


> You got it right, it's just that you posted in the wrong forum. I don't think they understand you. I want to hear how compliant the ride is, I'd say post it in the right forum!


Sharing a vintage ride in the vintage forum is the wrong forum? Or am I just a young buck with a skewed frame of reference and 17 years ago isn't vintage? Ah well...nice talking to y'all.
Jesse


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Uploaded more recent pics.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

orion_134 said:


> Sharing a vintage ride in the vintage forum is the wrong forum? Or am I just a young buck with a skewed frame of reference and 17 years ago isn't vintage? Ah well...nice talking to y'all.
> Jesse


he might be talking about my post above


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> he might be talking about my post above


No no, bar ends on riser. Only ss ridedrs understand it. And I did forget  so pardon me!


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

Nice ride. Nice chain wrap on the rear cog.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

hatake said:


> No no, bar ends on riser. Only ss ridedrs understand it. And I did forget  so pardon me!


Hah, those are poor-man's risers. They are actually Salsa moto ace flat bars with a sweep and I just angled them up. Still waiting on the right deal to come along to buy a nice, light set of risers or find someone local to trade. So for now, ghetto will work
Jesse


----------

